# Best Pre-PFT Meals



## Btom95 (Jul 26, 2016)

Hi, I'm a college senior applying for Marine PLC. Sorry if this is the wrong thread, I'm still pretty new to this site and I'm not sure how to navigate it completely. Anyway, I've run two PFT's and have actually surprised myself with my scores. I'm very confident in my pull-ups and crunches but when it comes to my run, I feel like my body just kind of drags. I do plenty of running for my training program and I eat well. It seems like it just hits me during the PFT and my body just loves much slower than my brain if you know what I mean. I'm guessing this is because of improper nutrition prior to the PFT. What were your guys' preparation for the PFT/CFT/whatever else is similar when it comes to nutrition? Keep in mind I'm a poor college student with limited resources. Thanks.


----------



## Btom95 (Jul 26, 2016)

My body *moves much slower than my brain. Not loves haha.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jul 26, 2016)

I do not mean to offend, but your whole post made me laugh out loud.

Only because you are really over thinking this - REALLY overthinking this.  But if you want to know:

*  No idea what I ate pre-bootcamp while in the DEP.  Probably Mountain Dew and a microwaved Chuckwagon
*  Bootcamp.  Whatever they gave us in the mess hall that morning.
*  Fleet.  Most likely drank way too much the night prior.
*  I never scored less than a 285 (just could not max out those damn pull ups)

All 4 of the above statements are true -

On a more serious note - are you pushing yourself against the Marine Corps PFT standard?
Trying to improve your pullups/crunches/run against a 300 PFT score?

There is your motivation to do better...at least it used to be mine...and still is today as I ride my bike and lift at the gym.

Best of success to you!

BTW - read this.

CHANGES TO THE PHYSICAL FITNESS TEST (PFT), COMBAT FITNESS TEST (CFT), AND BODY COMPOSITION PROGRAM (BCP) > The Official United States Marine Corps Public Website > Messages Display

And this...

11 things Marines need to know about the new PFT, CFT and body composition rules


----------



## Brandon E (Jul 26, 2016)

How many miles do you run a week and at what pace?


----------



## kb2012 (Jul 27, 2016)

I usually just drink a red bull. Really, eat something that is filling but not heavy on your stomach. You know your body best.


----------



## Btom95 (Jul 27, 2016)

Brandon E said:


> How many miles do you run a week and at what pace?


I'll run about 10-15 miles a week usually going 1.5 or 3 miles each run. My pace is just below 7:00 on my short runs and just above 7:00 on the longer runs. I'm just trying to figure out why my legs drag on the run.


----------



## Btom95 (Jul 27, 2016)

Ooh-Rah said:


> I do not mean to offend, but your whole post made me laugh out loud.
> 
> Only because you are really over thinking this - REALLY overthinking this.  But if you want to know:
> 
> ...


Thanks for those links. I'm at 18 strict pull-ups now, over the 110 crunches, and a 20:30 run. I'm definitely pushing myself against the perfect 300 score. I want a perfect score and my pull-ups are getting there quickly but my run is just dragging. I always feel like I can run way faster but then I just don't. Looking back on this post, I'm definitely overthinking it. It's not like a certain food is going to shave 2 minutes off my time. I appreciate the response.


----------



## Devildoc (Jul 27, 2016)

My pre-PTF meal?  800 mg ibuprofen and Primatene Mist.*

*NOT recommended.  Try eating some decent carbs the night before without "real" carboloading.


----------



## Devildoc (Jul 27, 2016)

Ooh-Rah said:


> *  No idea what I ate pre-bootcamp while in the DEP.  Probably Mountain Dew and a microwaved Chuckwagon
> *  Bootcamp.  Whatever they gave us in the mess hall that morning.
> *  Fleet.  Most likely drank way too much the night prior.
> *  I never scored less than a 285 (just could not max out those damn pull ups)



...and then once in the fleet, show up to at least one hungover or still buzzing....

I was good with the pull-ups; I had a hard time busting over 70ish crunches.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Jul 27, 2016)

Beer and wiskey always worked for me.


----------



## Brandon E (Jul 27, 2016)

If you aren't already, you need to be doing interval runs in order to cut any significant amount of time off of your three mile. Something to start with: .25-.5 mile at 80-90% V02 max, .15-.25 mile 50% max. Try that, see how your body responds, and go from there. It's all a learning process. No high-fat food within an hour of running, 150-200 calories 45 minutes out (simple sugars). No high-fiber food either. Hydrate the day prior.


----------



## Btom95 (Jul 27, 2016)

Brandon E said:


> If you aren't already, you need to be doing interval runs in order to cut any significant amount of time off of your three mile. Something to start with: .25-.5 mile at 80-90% V02 max, .15-.25 mile 50% max. Try that, see how your body responds, and go from there. It's all a learning process. No high-fat food within an hour of running, 150-200 calories 45 minutes out (simple sugars). No high-fiber food either. Hydrate the day prior.


I've heard here and there about interval running but have never tried it. I'll definitely incorporate it and see how it works out. Thanks for the nutritional advice, that's what I'm looking for.


----------



## Devildoc (Jul 27, 2016)

Btom95 said:


> I've heard here and there about interval running but have never tried it. I'll definitely incorporate it and see how it works out. Thanks for the nutritional advice, that's what I'm looking for.



If you have not done interval training, you will definitely shave time off.  Quarter mile pick-ups followed by a slower second lap, total of 4-5 "fast" quarters, totaling 2, 2 1/2 miles.  That worked for me; there are a ton of interval plans out there.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Jul 27, 2016)

Devildoc said:


> ...and then once in the fleet, show up to at least one hungover or still buzzing....
> 
> I was good with the pull-ups; I had a hard time busting over 70ish crunches.



It's hard to do sit-ups and crunches in vomit:die:.


----------



## Stanimal (Jul 27, 2016)

I've never maxed the PFT (296 pr), but I can tell you there's no magic formula.  Personally, I've found only three things that legitimately help me run faster:
1. Being properly hydrated
2. Good, hard training in the weeks/months leading up to the PFT
3. Competition.  Nothing makes you run faster than the fear of getting beat.  Well, maybe the fear of dying...


----------



## Salt USMC (Jul 27, 2016)

What?  The only fuel you need is to still be drunk from the night before!







Terminal Lance knows the score


----------



## Yosemite (Jul 27, 2016)

@Btom95 Just going to throw in my 2 cents. Normally I eat some fruit like pineapple or strawberries then a small bowl of oatmeal with some honey in it. Keep it light though because too much food will make you lethargic. That is also what works for me. It may not work for you. Every body is different.

Also, You may be looking in the wrong direction. Maybe it isn't your pre-workout meal. Maybe it is a lack of warm up/dynamic stretching. Are you warming up and doing some active stretches before the run? Are you hydrated well enough as well?


----------



## Etype (Jul 28, 2016)

I feed myself black coffee and anger before PT events.

Since it's usually first thing in the morning, I don't eat anything. Unless I am doing a triathlon or a 12 miler, I don't need to eat.


----------



## Devildoc (Jul 28, 2016)

Etype said:


> I feed myself black coffee and abger before PT events.
> 
> Since it's usually first thing in the morning, I don't eat anything. Unless you are doing a triathlon or a 12 miler, I don't need to eat.



The only thing I have before my daily workouts is black coffee and half a bottle of water.  I will have a little snack, maybe a yogurt, if I am doing a long run (well, long for me) or an extended workout.


----------



## Btom95 (Jul 28, 2016)

Fliehr13 said:


> @Btom95 Just going to throw in my 2 cents. Normally I eat some fruit like pineapple or strawberries then a small bowl of oatmeal with some honey in it. Keep it light though because too much food will make you lethargic. That is also what works for me. It may not work for you. Every body is different.
> 
> Also, You may be looking in the wrong direction. Maybe it isn't your pre-workout meal. Maybe it is a lack of warm up/dynamic stretching. Are you warming up and doing some active stretches before the run? Are you hydrated well enough as well?



Thanks, I don't keep fresh fruit in my apartment but I'll make a point to grab some before my next event. I'm sure that will help.

My warmup is pretty basic I just do some static and dynamic stretches to loosen up and get the blood flowing. Have any suggestions?


----------



## Yosemite (Jul 28, 2016)

Btom95 said:


> My warmup is pretty basic I just do some static and dynamic stretches to loosen up and get the blood flowing. Have any suggestions?



For longer runs(2+ miles) I will usually run a couple laps around the track at a slow (8:00 mile pace). Then I will do some skips, jumping jacks, side shuffles, and quick stretches. The main goal is to get my body and my legs warmed up (the temperature actually rises in my legs) and loose to avoid injury. I like to warm up my legs that way they are already warm so they don't have to adjust while I'm running. Kind of like how you warm up a car before pushing it hard.
When you warm up, you also flush your joints with synovial fluid which lubricates your joints to prevent pain and injury.


----------



## SpongeBob*24 (Jul 28, 2016)

Bottom line:  Everyone is different, I don't know anyone that eats before a PT test though.

Back in the day it was water and fill in the ________________________ with supplements that have since been outlawed!!!!:-"
(My go to was ephedrine, talk about ready to BF a PT test)
Now...2 or 3 K-cups (black) and its game time....

Good luck buddy!!!!


----------



## Devildoc (Jul 28, 2016)

SpongeBob*24 said:


> Bottom line:  Everyone is different, I don't know anyone that eats before a PT test though.
> 
> Back in the day it was water and fill in the ________________________ with supplements that have since been outlawed!!!!:-"
> (*My go to was ephedrine*, talk about ready to BF a PT test)
> ...



Yeah, that's why I had the Primatene Mist.  It wasn't because I was asthmatic .  I shook like a chihuahua on acid.


----------



## SpongeBob*24 (Jul 28, 2016)

Try this out if you want, small tweaks to already mentioned interval suggestions, everything can be done on a treadmill!!!!


Monday - Hill repeats, 4 repeats of 2 minute uphill, jog downhill slow
Tuesday - 4 x 2 minute sprint, 2 minutes walk or jog
Wednesday - Long medium pace run, ~ 7:30 min pace, shouldn't exceed 30 minute
Thursday - 8 x 1 min sprint, 1 minute walk or jog
Friday - Short slow pace run, ~ 10 min pace think cool down speed, 20 min
Saturday - GAME DAY , all out 3 mile run for time
Sunday - OFF

Total miles per week - Less then 15.....


----------



## BloodStripe (Jul 31, 2016)

As stated,  everyone is different.  I used to not eat anything before a PFT, but I would hydrate starting the day before like I was back in boot. I ran my fastest 3 mile, 18:07, on one of the hottest and most humid days of the year when most everyone else saw their time increase.


----------

